# Advice on my plan set-up



## tian_naz335 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi,
Kindly advice on my plan to my upcomming 2nd Gen Rav4:
HU: 2DIN DVD Player ( not yet on hand, Alpine 202/502)
Processor: Sony XEC1000 (to collect from a seller if my plan can work out)
Amplifier: Alpine 3566 (on-hand)
Kicker SS100 (on-hand)
Speakers: (F) 2-way comp MB Quart (please advice on the model to look for)
(R) Coax MB Quart (please advice on the model to look for)
(Sub) I have 2x10" kicker C10 (old model with the Kicker logo on the inverted dust cup.
My dilemma is here:
Will i be able to use a coaxial at the rear from the Sony XEC1000? planning to run the front from Alpine 3566, CH 3&4 to tweeter, CH 5&6 to Mids and the rear coax with CH 1&2. Bridge Kicker SS100 for 1x 10" to a 1cu.ft sealed box.
Am I on the right track? Your comments and advice will be highly appreciated.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

You will have problems using the alpine HU on the sony xec-1000.They were great units in the day but they can only take 2 volts input then the output distorts severely.
It might not sound like its to much of a problem to get around,just increase the amp gains,but after increasing the bass and treble on the deck it will over drive the the sony with the volume at about 30%on the deck.
Its not just this piece,all of the older EQ'S and crossover are like this.Some cant take more than 500mv.
Other than that everything else might work.


----------



## tian_naz335 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the advice..
Will it be ok to run the same setup without an active crossover?
I will use a rca splitter from front aux-out for CH 3&4 for tweeter, CH5&6 for mids, rear aux-out to CH 1&2 for rear coax, and just use the built-in crossover. And the sub aux-outl to kicker ss100 bridged to kicker C10..
Or the simplest way, use just the alpine 3566 and use the passive crossover for front?
Please advice me for the component set and coaxial to use that will not be hungry from the 3566.. Im thinking of oldschool MB Q's..


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Mmmmmm Kicker SS100 = amazing piece.


----------



## tian_naz335 (Jun 19, 2012)

DeuceRooster said:


> Mmmmmm Kicker SS100 = amazing piece.


thanks.. if only i can get an "EQ card" =(


----------



## tian_naz335 (Jun 19, 2012)

help please... =)

Anybody can direct me to people selling oldschool MB Qs..

Thanks!


----------



## tian_naz335 (Jun 19, 2012)

Saw an a/d/s p650.2 6 ch. amp on sale.
Any comparisons between this amp ang alpine 3566?
Selling @ 200 singapore dollars..
Advice please. Thanks


----------

